# ISideWith.com results



## Null (Aug 12, 2016)

Post your ISideWith results. They're pretty chill and realistic.

Take quiz:
http://www.isidewith.com/political-quiz

Me fam:
http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2523969917


----------



## Ruin (Aug 12, 2016)

http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2523978229

I clicked pro choice, support gay marriage, legalize drugs, fight climate change and apparently I'm still a hardcore Trump supporter. This site is gay and unrealistic.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 12, 2016)

I'M LIBERAL
SON OF A BITCH REPUBLICAN 
REPUBLICAN IS PIG 
DO YOU WANT A ASSAULT RIFLE? 
DO YOU WANT A MASS MURDER? 
REPUBLICAN IS PIG DISGUSTING 
DONALD TRUMP IS A MURDERER 
FUCKING GOP


----------



## Arkangel (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm not surprised.

http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2523980263


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Aug 12, 2016)

http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2523986806

97% hillary

sorry fam


----------



## Golly (Aug 12, 2016)

0xDEADBEEF said:


> http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2523986806
> 
> 97% hillary
> 
> sorry fam


No, I'm the disgrace here. http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2523992654


----------



## Positron (Aug 12, 2016)

My disgrace is to side with Hillary Rodham on science and health care issues.


----------



## Null (Aug 12, 2016)

0xDEADBEEF said:


> http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2523986806
> 
> 97% hillary
> 
> sorry fam





Golly said:


> No, I'm the disgrace here. http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2523992654


Your desire to be raped and murdered by Muslim terrorists is disgusting in a real, visceral way.


----------



## VJ 120 (Aug 12, 2016)

http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2524009682

Gary Johnson, although I think he's a weak libertarian tbh. Not surprising since I find the two main choices abysmal at best.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Aug 12, 2016)

http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2524011961

Holy shit I am apparently one confused individual.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 12, 2016)

Bitch I Might Be said:


> http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2524009682
> 
> Gary Johnson, although I think he's a weak libertarian tbh. Not surprising since I find the two main choices abysmal at best.



I was considering voting for Gary Johnson after deciding Jill Stein is just way too much of a fucking woo woo lunatic to vote for even as a protest vote, but the fucker supports the TPP.  So fuck him, too.

I am just going to pinch my nose and vote a straight Dem ticket.  Hillary and all that shit.  I will probably vomit afterwards.


----------



## Null (Aug 12, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> I am just going to pinch my nose and vote a straight Dem ticket. Hillary and all that shit. I will probably vomit afterwards.


If you're not going to vote for Gary Johnson for supporting TPP, why would you vote for the woman who helped draft it? If you think Hillary wouldn't sign TPP into law you're nuts.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 12, 2016)

Null said:


> If you're not going to vote for Gary Johnson for supporting TPP, why would you vote for the woman who helped draft it? If you think Hillary wouldn't sign TPP into law you're nuts.



It's a foregone conclusion that TPP is going to happen, just like NAFTA before it.

I think it would even happen if Trump is elected, but that ain't gonna happen.  He's going to lose.


----------



## Null (Aug 12, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> It's a foregone conclusion that TPP is going to happen, just like NAFTA before it.
> 
> I think it would even happen if Trump is elected, but that ain't gonna happen.  He's going to lose.


Optimistic. Vote Trump and unshackle yourself.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 12, 2016)

Null said:


> Optimistic. Vote Trump and unshackle yourself.



Lol.  I don't vote for losers.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Aug 12, 2016)

http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2411991156

I like Trump as much as Null but I like Hillary less so I'm better than him :3


----------



## Null (Aug 12, 2016)

Jon-Kacho said:


> http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2411991156
> 
> I like Trump as much as Null but I like Hillary less so I'm better than him :3


I probably support environmental and criminal reform more than Trump which is why.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm not at all shocked that Jill Stein is at the top of my list, even though she has a bunch of deal-breaking issues where she's just a fucking moron.

And Trump shows up in my list too, mainly because I actually agree with the idea that maybe we should not let terrorists into the fucking country.


----------



## Null (Aug 12, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> I'm not at all shocked that Jill Stein is at the top of my list, even though she has a bunch of deal-breaking issues where she's just a fucking moron.
> 
> And Trump shows up in my list too, mainly because I actually agree with the idea that maybe we should not let terrorists into the fucking country.


And Hillary's going to increase Syrian immigration by 500% and expedite their citizenship for future democratic votes. This is literally the last time you'll have a fair election where your vote as a white person counts. The DNC's entire plan right now is to import and give voting privileges to immigrants so that they have loyal, uneducated voters forever.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 12, 2016)

Null said:


> And Hillary's going to increase Syrian immigration by 500% and expedite their citizenship for future democratic votes.



The next President isn't going to be able to do shit.  Let's just nip that bullshit in the bud.  The next President is pretty much a lame duck from inauguration on.


----------



## Null (Aug 12, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> The next President isn't going to be able to do shit.  Let's just nip that bullshit in the bud.  The next President is pretty much a lame duck from inauguration on.


Maybe not if the president was some sort of negotiator or deal maker.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 12, 2016)

http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2524048723


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 12, 2016)

Null said:


> Maybe not if the president was some sort of negotiator or deal maker.



Lol.  Or a swindling con artist.


----------



## LulzKiller (Aug 12, 2016)

I remember it siding me with Bernie Sanders, which means this test is rigged. #MAGA


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 12, 2016)

So I went to the bathroom and came back a pop up for Trump's news letter was there...

Yea I don't exactly see this as unbais.... but 

http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2524315866

Not too shocked but not shocked Trump "somehow" ended so highly.


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 12, 2016)

I've taken the Canadian one twice. The first time was a year ago and I sided with the Liberals at 87%, the second time was a few months ago and I sided with both the Liberals and New Democrats at 96%.

I've also taken the American one twice. The first time I was a 94% match with Bernie Sanders, and the second time I matched with him at 92%. Right now I'm a 92% match with Jill Stein and a 90% match with Clinton.

I took the UK one a few months ago and I matched up 94% with Labour.


----------



## Ruin (Aug 12, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> I was considering voting for Gary Johnson after deciding Jill Stein is just way too much of a fucking woo woo lunatic to vote for even as a protest vote, but the fucker supports the TPP.  So fuck him, too.
> 
> I am just going to pinch my nose and vote a straight Dem ticket.  Hillary and all that shit.  I will probably vomit afterwards.



Stein is an anti vax nut which automatically disqualifies her in my eyes. Turning your child into a walking biological weapon to prove a point has got to be one of the most horrific things you can do.


----------



## Golly (Aug 12, 2016)

Null said:


> Your desire to be raped and murdered by Muslim terrorists is disgusting in a real, visceral way.


Funnily enough, refugee issues is one of the few areas I'm more reserved about. I guess it didn't count enough to make any notable difference in my result though.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 12, 2016)

http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2524337014

Granted I mostly only answered social issue questions. If I saw a question that I didn't feel particularly informed about, I didn't answer.



Null said:


> Maybe not if the president was some sort of negotiator or deal maker.



AFAIK a lot of incumbent republicans don't seem to support Trump either. I have my doubts they'll suddenly bow to him if he's elected.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Aug 12, 2016)

I sided with Johnson. http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2524463152


----------



## Grog (Aug 12, 2016)

owned


----------



## RepQuest (Aug 12, 2016)

http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2524950412

I may "side" with Johnson, but I'm voting Trump, not that it would matter where I live. Fuck the TPP and mass immigration.



Spoiler



The maps are :powerlevel:, although the location on mine is slightly off.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 12, 2016)

Ruin said:


> Stein is an anti vax nut which automatically disqualifies her in my eyes. Turning your child into a walking biological weapon to prove a point has got to be one of the most horrific things you can do.



That was my breaking point, too.  She's not a pure antivaxer but any antivax is too much for me.  It's a total deal-breaker.  I do not put up with that kind of fucking noise, at all.


----------



## DZ 305 (Aug 12, 2016)

Null said:


> Optimistic. Vote Trump and unshackle yourself.


I already am a free man. 



Spoiler



Free in Christ





Null said:


> And Hillary's going to increase Syrian immigration by 500% and expedite their citizenship for future democratic votes. This is literally the last time you'll have a fair election where your vote as a white person counts. The DNC's entire plan right now is to import and give voting privileges to immigrants so that they have loyal, uneducated voters forever.


http://www.snopes.com/lbj-voting-democratic/

http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2525045363







Gym Leader Elesa said:


> http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2524011961
> 
> Holy shit I am apparently one confused individual.





> The great mistake is the notion that class is naturally hostile to class, and that wealthy and the working men are intended by nature to live in mutual conflict


----------



## Joan Nyan (Aug 12, 2016)

Okay the results I posted earlier were from a couple months ago. I just retook it and somehow got even higher Trump, even though I was expecting lower. I also got higher Johnson, which I expected since my answers were more libertarianish this time, and also higher Castle, whoever the hell that is.

http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2525142952


----------



## DZ 305 (Aug 12, 2016)

Jon-Kacho said:


> Okay the results I posted earlier were from a couple months ago. I just retook it and somehow got even higher Trump, even though I was expecting lower. I also got higher Johnson, which I expected since my answers were more libertarianish this time, and also higher Castle, whoever the hell that is.
> 
> http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2525142952


>Calls Trump daddy and allegedly hates the political elite
>Has a positive score FOR elitism
>Has a positive score for Globalization


----------



## Tranhuviya (Aug 12, 2016)

http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2525168294

Economic and Electoral, and it says "most"? Ok, I guess.


----------



## DZ 305 (Aug 12, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2525168294
> 
> Economic and Electoral, and it says "most"? Ok, I guess.


Dead center, so either you didn't answer a lot of questions, or inserted a lot your own answers


----------



## polonium (Aug 12, 2016)

89% Johnson
85% Trump
16% Hillary
http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2524155380


----------



## DZ 305 (Aug 13, 2016)

@Null ... why are we so similar...


----------



## Zeorus (Aug 14, 2016)

Spoiler: big


----------



## yasscat (Aug 14, 2016)

I am Jack's complete lack of surprise. 



Spoiler: Huge screencap from phone


----------



## ShinyVulpix (Aug 14, 2016)

Jill Stein isn't anti-vax, she's a medical doctor. She just has a problem with the FDA being controlled by drug companies.
http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2384559038

Also this comment from someone else:
*“I don't care about femmies, and lezzies wanting to merry, and live together. I really would have little about femmies, and lezzies if they didn't pose the risk to public health that they do, and I'm referring specifically to their disgusting physical activities! The rectum is NOT a sexual organ, and should never be used that way! I want to the sodomy activities of these groups stop!”*


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 14, 2016)

ShinyVulpix said:


> Jill Stein isn't anti-vax, she's a medical doctor. She just has a problem with the FDA being controlled by drug companies.
> http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2384559038



Yeah, it's a little unfair to call her an outright anti-vaxer, but she has also pimped homeopathic bullshit which is just as quacked up.


----------



## yasscat (Aug 14, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Yeah, it's a little unfair to call her an outright anti-vaxer, but she has also pimped homeopathic bullshit which is just as quacked up.


She's also on the "vaccines cause autism" train of stupidity.


----------



## ShinyVulpix (Aug 14, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> She's also on the "vaccines cause autism" train of stupidity.


Isn't anti-vax and "vaccines cause autism" basically the same thing? As for the homeopathic bullshit, I haven't seen anything too cringe-worthy but I'm keeping my eyes peeled. I think 99% is a bit too much for siding with Jill, I sided with Sanders a lot more. This entire election is a joke.


----------



## Pikimon (Aug 14, 2016)

93% Jill Stein, but with heavy disagreements on Science.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Aug 14, 2016)

Apparently they changed some of the candidates' responses recently so now I have Castle as number one without even retaking the test again.


----------



## DZ 305 (Aug 14, 2016)

Jon-Kacho said:


> Apparently they changed some of the candidates' responses recently so now I have Castle as number one without even retaking the test again.


Good for you lad! You and @Hat can have a little clubhouse!


ShinyVulpix said:


> I haven't seen anything too cringe-worthy but I'm keeping my eyes peeled.


 I think her VP is cringe tastic. Allow me to explain from a post I made in the election thread.
Her VP, human rights activist Ajamu Baraka called the rallies and vigils in memory for the victims after Charlie Hebdo a "white power march", says Malaysian Airline 17 was shot down as part of a false flag operation by the West, and called Bernie Sanders a white supremacist. Might be a good idea to get off the crazy train bruv


----------



## Silvana (Aug 14, 2016)

Here's mine...
http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2527025344
89% Hillary (who for years now, I've considered to be a woman with a brilliant future firmly _behind_ her)
87% Jill Stein - and I know what's behind the 2% gap between Stein and Hillary!



AnOminous said:


> That was my breaking point, too.  She's not a pure antivaxer but any antivax is too much for me.  It's a total deal-breaker.  I do not put up with that kind of fucking noise, at all.



Shame  isn't still in the running - I would have liked to see just how strongly I side with him. In fact, I would have been extremely interested to see how America dealt with a red-hot Socialist in charge! (Well, a red-hot Socialist by US standards. By UK standards, he's a typical well-meaning, liberal-left sap. Rather like myself, tbh.  )



AnOminous said:


> I am just going to pinch my nose and vote a straight Dem ticket.  Hillary and all that shit.  I will probably vomit afterwards.



AnOminous, I feel your pain.


----------



## Zeorus (Aug 14, 2016)

Took the Canadian quiz out of curiosity (and since I'll likely be moving there in a few years for school). https://canada.isidewith.com/results/2527396931

Edit: also did the UK quiz because fuck it why not http://uk.isidewith.com/results/2528070341


----------



## ShinyVulpix (Aug 14, 2016)

I can only imagine the makers of this quiz would have to constantly update it considering Hillary changes her mind about something every single week.


----------



## DadaistVizor (Aug 14, 2016)

http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2527498820

#MakeAmericaGreatAgain

lol I side with Clinton and Stein on environmental issues


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 14, 2016)

Pikimon said:


> 93% Jill Stein, but with heavy disagreements on Science.



The problem with these kind of percentage measurement things is maybe I only do disagree on 10% of whatever issues there are, but if those issues are science, they're absolute deal-breakers for me.


----------



## Florence (Aug 14, 2016)

http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2527680274
Pretty much what I was expecting. I'm still not voting for him, though.

EDIT: And my results from last year's election:


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Aug 14, 2016)

Without Bernie, and retaking the quiz, I am now 89% Hillary and 88% Stein. This is unsurprising. I do not particularly trust Clinton, though.

I should take some of the quizzes for other countries for shits and grins.


EDIT: As I suspected, I'm pretty left-wing for an American but in the UK I'd be a centrist


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Aug 14, 2016)

http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2527704986
70%+ for gary jonhson.


----------



## Chicken Dippers (Aug 14, 2016)

97% Clinton 

Sadly correct


----------



## Picklechu (Aug 16, 2016)

Spoiler: Donald Trump isn't a Republican


----------



## Jaiman (Aug 22, 2016)

I've only recently been trying to stand less neutrally on most politics, I'm surprised it's Clinton my views fall under more.
http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2537549139


----------



## Tony Fuckin Abbott (Aug 22, 2016)

http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2537551482 
It's because i support fracking isn't it?


----------



## Ravelord (Aug 22, 2016)

https://secure.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2537659306

Not sure what to think about it. But I'm also not from the US, so whatever.


----------



## Klebold (Aug 23, 2016)

http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2538873070

Muh Conservatism


----------



## Male Idiot (Aug 23, 2016)

http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2538991869

Basically I'm hyper Trump expect I love healthcare and good education. That's pretty hungarian of me, seems accurate so far.


----------



## Abethedemon (Aug 23, 2016)

http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2539316625
I'm surprised. I think of my self as more of a traditionalist, but when it comes down to it, I'm a filthy liberal.


----------



## Jack Haywood (Aug 23, 2016)

Abethedemon said:


> http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2539316625
> I'm surprised. I think of my self as more of a traditionalist, but when it comes down to it, I'm a filthy liberal.



Just one quick question. Why do you think illegal immigrants should have the right to healthcare? They should go back to their original country until they can abide by the law, FULL STOP.


----------



## Abethedemon (Aug 23, 2016)

Jack Haywood said:


> Just one quick question. Why do you think illegal immigrants should have the right to healthcare? They should go back to their original country until they can abide by the law, FULL STOP.


If they live here, might as well be treated well if they're fleeing persecution or something.


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Aug 23, 2016)

49% Donald Trump
49% Darrell Castle
35% Gary Johnson
30% Jill Stein
22% Hillary Clinton

Also, I'm apparently a _very_ slightly right-leaning centrist.


----------



## Jack Haywood (Aug 23, 2016)

Abethedemon said:


> If they live here, might as well be treated well if they're fleeing persecution or something.



OK, so maybe they can be allowed to stay if it can be proven that they are in urgent danger from their native government, e.g. if they're ordinary harmless Muslims who lived somewhere that ISIS are bombing the fuck out of because they aren't violent enough for 'em, but only if it's under that kind of condition. And even then it'd be a much better decision to just go to a neighbouring country like Egypt or Kuwait.

Would a Westerner ever seek help in, for example, Bangladesh or Somalia?

A big part of being in a country is respecting its laws (except where exemptions are allowed), and if they can't do that, then it betrays a piss poor attitude and/or sheer lack of compatibility on their part.


----------



## Fougaro (Aug 23, 2016)

Well it's the Trump Train for me I guess.
http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2540007660#


----------



## Abethedemon (Aug 23, 2016)

Jack Haywood said:


> OK, so maybe they can be allowed to stay if it can be proven that they are in urgent danger from their native government, e.g. if they're ordinary harmless Muslims who lived somewhere that ISIS are bombing the fuck out of because they aren't violent enough for 'em, but only if it's under that kind of condition. And even then it'd be a much better decision to just go to a neighbouring country like Egypt or Kuwait.
> 
> Would a Westerner ever seek help in, for example, Bangladesh or Somalia?
> 
> A big part of being in a country is respecting its laws (except where exemptions are allowed), and if they can't do that, then it betrays a piss poor attitude and/or sheer lack of compatibility on their part.


I don't know, I'd love to live in a country like Bangladesh or Indonesia. I do know that there are muslims who believe that one should obey the laws of the land instead of installing Shariah. I don't want to derail the conversation, but it's really a case by case issue. You can't say all muslims are terrorists and Western Countries have historically been very accepting of immigrants. If I were a muslim fleeing a muslim country, I would settle in a country with nice weather and with a community of muslims like the UK or Sweden where ISIS is much less likely to strike. I just think everyone should have basic human rights to be treated okay.


----------



## polonium (Aug 28, 2016)

Abethedemon said:


> I would settle in a country with nice weather and with a community of muslims like the UK or Sweden


Preemptive sorry for the derail, maybe this is worth it's own thread.

This is where I part ways with people keen on immigration and multiculturalism. I'm pretty well libertarian and I am a migrant as well to boot so in theory I'm in favour of free migration, however moving to the UK because it has a "muslim community" is completely antithetical with migrating somewhere in order to fit in.

If I were a muslim fleeing my country, I'd go find somewhere that was in tune with my own culture, which mainland Europe plainly is not. Basically moving somewhere in order to displace the native population is supposed to be frowned upon - or at least it is when white people do it.

Anyway that's my derail over I'll shut up now.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Aug 29, 2016)

> Hillary Clinton 93%


nooooooooo
god no

time to leave the farms, i'm a huge faggot


> Jill Stein 87%


who?


----------



## Tony Fuckin Abbott (Aug 29, 2016)

ZehnBoat said:


> nooooooooo
> god no
> 
> time to leave the farms, i'm a huge faggot
> ...


lol at least you're ashamed


----------



## _blank_ (Aug 29, 2016)

Huh.

Mushface Blowhard - 87%
Captain CIA Obviously forgetting which third party candidate is which - 72%
Seizure Sociopath - 72%
Tree-Fucker - 64%
Other Guy - 62%


----------



## Tony Fuckin Abbott (Aug 29, 2016)

_blank_ said:


> Huh.
> 
> Mushface Blowhard - 87%
> Captain CIA - 72%
> ...


cryptic, gee I wonder who he could be referencing? 


Nah seriously, I have no fucking idea.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Aug 29, 2016)

Tony Fuckin Abbott said:


> cryptic, gee I wonder who he could be referencing?
> 
> 
> Nah seriously, I have no fucking idea.


Seizure sociopath is Hillary and Tree fucker is Stein, no idea the rest.


----------



## yasscat (Aug 29, 2016)

Jon-Kacho said:


> Seizure sociopath is Hillary and Tree fucker is Stein, no idea the rest.


Mushface Blowhard is probably trump


----------



## Abethedemon (Aug 29, 2016)

Jon-Kacho said:


> Seizure sociopath is Hillary and Tree fucker is Stein, no idea the rest.


I thought seizure sociopath was Trump as he made fun of someone who had seizures once.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Aug 29, 2016)

Abethedemon said:


> I thought seizure sociopath was Trump as he made fun of someone who had seizures once.


Yes but Hillary actually has seizures.


----------



## DoctorJimmyRay (Aug 29, 2016)

90% pro Hillary.  No real surprises there I guess.


----------



## _blank_ (Aug 30, 2016)

Kay... I took my original post and covered it with dried elbow macaroni and glitter.

The Republican - 87%
The Liberatarian - 72%
The Democrat - 72%
The Green Party- 64%
I seriously have not heard of this Castle guy until today- 62%

I live in a red state which hasn't voted Democrat since LBJ. I'm pretty convinced that the Republican candidate could be a cross-dressing raptor that rapes clowns on stage and this state would still vote for him...it...dino-xur... hence is why I'm a bit flippant with my response... that and I'm bewildered that apparently I'm leaning that heavily towards Trumpicana.


----------



## yasscat (Aug 30, 2016)

_blank_ said:


> Kay... I took my original post and covered it with dried elbow macaroni and glitter.
> 
> The Republican - 87%
> The Liberatarian - 72%
> ...


"Trumpicana" though. I'm stealing that one.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Aug 31, 2016)

http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2550467161

Yuck, Shillary and Stein on equal grounds.


----------



## KFC (Sep 1, 2016)

http://www.isidewith.com/elections/2016-presidential/2550677420

I don't know how this even happened, but at least I side with Hillary the least I guess.


----------



## FuckedUp (Dec 10, 2019)

Bumping this for 2020.








						My 2020 Ballot
					

iSideWith shows which candidates you side with based on the political issues selected most important to you. Try it now!



					www.isidewith.com
				







meh


----------



## A Logging Company (Dec 11, 2019)

My Political Parties
					

iSideWith shows which candidates you side with based on the political issues selected most important to you. Try it now!



					www.isidewith.com
				




Parties

Lolbertarian: 81%
Constitution: 79%
Republican: 65%
Socialist: 36%
Green: 30%
Democratic: 29%
Peace and Freedom: 29%

Ballot

Donald Trump: 79%
Michael Bloomberg: 58%
Cory Booker: 52%
John Delaney: 49%
Andrew Yang: 48%


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Dec 11, 2019)

YANG GANG 2020!


AnOminous said:


> It's a foregone conclusion that TPP is going to happen, just like NAFTA before it.
> 
> I think it would even happen if Trump is elected, but that ain't gonna happen.  He's going to lose.


Yikes!  Not a good look!


----------



## Secret Asshole (Dec 11, 2019)

Hahaha, I've been outed by this poll. I'm a free speech absolutist, so that sort of skews things in today's world. But I'm pretty much the same at heart. Anti-Idiot.

But yes, Tulsi and Yang are two people I'd 100% vote for. Everyone on this website is alt right. Pfft. I'm just not going to be intimidated or lied to, and I have no party loyalty and I refuse the lesser of two evils option.

I don't agree with the parties though, shocked I got Green. Even more shocked Socialist overcame Libertarian. The candidates are pretty right though.


----------



## Fougaro (Dec 11, 2019)

My Political Parties
					

iSideWith shows which candidates you side with based on the political issues selected most important to you. Try it now!



					www.isidewith.com


----------



## Randall Fragg (Dec 11, 2019)

Apparently I'm a filthy centrist.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 11, 2019)

My ballot is Paul Romero
My party is libertarian
My answers are below









						My Political Parties
					

iSideWith shows which candidates you side with based on the political issues selected most important to you. Try it now!



					www.isidewith.com


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Dec 13, 2019)

, i cant believe im a fucking libtard












						My 2020 Presidential Ballot
					

iSideWith shows which candidates you side with based on the political issues selected most important to you. Try it now!



					www.isidewith.com


----------



## Have a Better Day (Dec 13, 2019)

I chose pro-choice, gay marriage, and legalizing some drugs and now I'm a socialist apparently. This is rigged lmao


----------



## Distant Stare (Dec 14, 2019)

Not surprised.

It does not matter anyway. There will not be another Republican President after Trump, or the man who comes after him.


----------



## TheYellowKing (Dec 14, 2019)

Distant Stare said:


> View attachment 1050391
> 
> Not surprised.
> 
> It does not matter anyway. There will not be another Republican President after Trump, or the man who comes after him.



It's not like the country will survive in any de facto way past 2030.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Dec 14, 2019)

Apparently giving the government free liberty to attack terrorist groups while waterboarding terrorists makes me a pacifist. 

Yeah I guess i'm a little red when it comes to healthcare and taxing the rich. But its strange that socialism is in the top 3.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## The Sauce Boss (Dec 14, 2019)

I got centrist-leaning Libertarian with a propensity towards Tulsi. Pretty on the nose, tbh.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Dec 14, 2019)

I’m a republican with a tinge of left wing ideas.


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 14, 2019)

85% Green
83% Socialist
81% Peace and Freedom
81% Democratic
79% Women's Equality
45% Libertarian
35% Constitution
34% Republican

Presidential Candidates:
85% Sanders
83% Warren
83% Buttigieg
81% Gabbard
81% Castro
80% Klobuchar
79% Yang
79% Williamson
78% Bloomberg
77% Booker
74% Biden
72% Delaney
36% Trump


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Dec 14, 2019)

They're isn't a party listed that is far right enough for me but I'll may due with 96% constitution and 93% GOP


----------



## W00K #17 (Dec 15, 2019)

Noped out after "should we build a border wall" question, and "we should just setup machine gun nests every few hundred yards and blow heads off whoever tried to cross" wasnt an option. What kind of partisan bullshit is this poll?


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 15, 2019)

W00K #17 said:


> Noped out after "should we build a border wall" question, and "we should just setup machine gun nests every few hundred yards and blow heads off whoever tried to cross" wasnt an option. What kind of partisan bullshit is this poll?


I think the 'select more options' part has actual stances from politicians.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Dec 15, 2019)

Seems accurate enough. Common ground across the political centre, but I definitely lean towards the libertarian right.


Some of the proposed answers were hilariously brutal though. Any topic remotely touching migration had one along the lines of: 'No, and furthermore I believe illegal immigrants should be destroyed deported'.

Had a nice laff at this in particular, because I initially misread it as 'patients':


----------



## Failure_Personified (Dec 18, 2019)

I'M A RED BLOODED AMERICAN I TELL YOU HWHAT!









						My Political Parties
					

iSideWith shows which candidates you side with based on the political issues selected most important to you. Try it now!



					www.isidewith.com


----------



## icecait (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Dec 23, 2019)

I dont know why the fuck 20% Is Women's Equality lmfao.

Get back in the fucking kitchen!


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Dec 25, 2019)

If there was a party that's pro-environment, pro universal healthcare and hates minorities I'd take it. Death penalty for illegal dumping please.


----------



## FuckedUp (Jan 18, 2020)

EDIT: forgot to watch the original thread after bumping


----------



## Franjevina (Jan 18, 2020)

You sir are a gay commie .



Spoiler: party similarities 



View attachment 1103598


----------



## Takodachi (Jan 18, 2020)

Not enough "castrate the government" options for my taste.


----------



## glossdrop (Jan 18, 2020)

lol i guess i'm a commie fag


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jan 18, 2020)

all the candidates are shit, two party system is shit


Spoiler: my results


----------



## Absolutego (Jan 18, 2020)

IIRC when I took this during the 2016 cycle, I tested somewhere along the lines of a moderate Independent, things can't have changed that mu-


Spoiler: Parties











Spoiler: Candidates








*Oh. *
Amazing how much a 4-year tantrum can sour others on the appeal of any of your policies, huh? Also TIL John Delaney is still running for president, outlasting half a dozen other candidates who at least polled beyond a rounding error from 0 percent during their campaign.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 31, 2020)

Ruin said:


> clicked pro choice, support gay marriage


Cringe AND fail.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jan 31, 2020)

I find it funny that despite having very strong predilections toward the GOP and Libertarians, I still managed to have more in common with Socialists than Democrats.

As someone who knows little about Yang, someone tell me: is he truly tender? Is he soft to the touch?


----------



## headphonees4 (Feb 10, 2020)

All I know is that I'm a Libertarian.


----------



## Pizza Time (Feb 10, 2020)

My Political Parties
					

iSideWith shows which candidates you side with based on the political issues selected most important to you. Try it now!



					www.isidewith.com
				




I suppose I shouldn't be too surprised. I guess I'm more surprised at how low Republican is.


----------



## Turd Cow (Feb 11, 2020)

My Results



Spoiler: Parties











Spoiler: Canidates


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Feb 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Candidates









Kinda funny since (((Bloomberg))) is lower on the list for me than even (((Sanders))), and Gabbard would actually be the number two on this list for me.  



Spoiler: party


----------



## snailslime (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm too *gasp* librul for the farms.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Feb 12, 2020)

snailslime said:


> View attachment 1140703
> I'm too *gasp* librul for the farms.


Apparently also for battery chargers.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Feb 12, 2020)

89% Tom Steyer, 88% Bernie, 87% Tulsi. I probably put too many things as "Most important", though. I don't even know who the fuck Tom Steyer is tbqh, but I'm reading that he's a bigwig in the banking industry so fuck him with a barbed-wire-wrapped lead pipe.

Parties are 88% Green, 87% Socialist, and 86% Democratic, which is completely and totally unsurprising


----------



## Amerika First (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## FuckedUp (Feb 12, 2020)

snailslime said:


> View attachment 1140703
> I'm too *gasp* librul for the farms.


----------



## Tor Lugosi (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 19, 2020)

Akshuly I'm the classic libertarian *spoon clank*


----------



## a6h51 (Apr 19, 2020)

The Nolan Chart Indicated I'm neither a Left Libertarian nor a Right Libertarian. Also, the candidates had nothing in common with me lmao. Grades would all be F's.


----------



## Twolegstillmidnight (Apr 21, 2020)

Why does the left think that if you like democracy you must need the government to decide how you will live your life?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Apr 21, 2020)

What the fuck is trans-humanism?


----------

